# Christophorus



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting review.

Does anyone have this? Any good?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*It sounds religious*

maybe boring...

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Is this the sort of thing which would be on here?






I like it!!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I quite like Russian chant and choral music. As noted in the review, it makes extensive use of the powerful basses and often bells... which make it a good deal different in sound from Western chant and choral music. This tradition continued right up through the great Russian Romantic composers and on to the present:
















It sounds religious
maybe boring...

Maybe not.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I quite like Russian chant and choral music. As noted in the review, it makes extensive use of the powerful basses and often bells... which make it a good deal different in sound from Western chant and choral music. This tradition continued right up through the great Russian Romantic composers and on to the present..


Thank you - I like very much!!



StlukesguildOhio said:


> It sounds religious
> maybe boring...
> 
> Maybe not.


Definitely not boring.


----------

